# The Accident



## Cat (Feb 18, 2016)

I am not a type of person who is careless or negligent of other peoples' properties. When something not of mine is entrusted to my care, I try very hard to be very careful of it.

My Mamma and I are staying with Hairball in her home. She gave me her car to use, as long as I took her to her work and returned her home. It is an old car but it is very nice. As I went to the store after leaving HB at Walmart, I came back here.

There had been much snow which had turned of ice. I went too fast of the driveway, the car slid upon the ice and I could not stop it and I drove her car through the garage door of their home and ruined it. I was very terrified, for I knew the garage was her cats' places of food, water, and litterboxes. I got out of the car and sank upon my knees. I was crying, and I was so afraid to look under the car for I thought perhaps I had killed some of her cats.

But I did look and I didn't see any little cats' bodies there. I looked at her car and her headlights and that grill was all broken of the front. Her husband came to see of the noise and I was so very frightened of what he could say. Mamma came after him also, and I was so very frightened and the worse of it was of being irresponsible. 

It was very hard for to understand how I could be so careless. They were very happy I was unharmed, HB's husband said he could fix of the damage but I was very frightened of what Hairball would say and I felt so very badly. She takes such very good care of her car and I had ruined it. The garage door was all smashed and pieces of it were all about the floor. HB's husband backed up the car into the driveway and went to a place and bought some wood to nail it upon the frame of the garage door.

Hairball was not angry. Her husband had to go bring her home and I started crying again when she saw of the damage I had done. I was so shamed.

Hairball just looked at me and gave me a hug. She said, "Crap like this can be replaced. You can't be replaced, honey. As long as you're okay, I don't care about anything else."

She allowed me to fix her car and replace the garage door and she still allows me to use her car. I learned of humility, of responsibility and of Americans who are kind and forgiving.

I shall always feel badly of this but I have learned a great lesson.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 22, 2016)

That's scary, I'm glad you were okay! *Hairball*'s a very laid back hostess ... 

In terms of the English used in this story, it's mostly very good. You do tend to use the word "of" in unusual places. It's a word which signifies "belonging to" or "relating to". Let's look at some places where you might have used a different word.

 The words in blue in these sentences are my suggested alternatives to "of" ...



> I am not a type of person who is careless or negligent *with* other peoples' properties.







> When something not of mine is entrusted to my care, I try very hard to be very careful *with* it.







> There had been much snow which had turned *to* ice.







> I went too fast *on* the driveway, the car slid upon the ice and I could not stop it and I drove her car through the garage door of their home and ruined it.







> I looked at her car and her headlights and that grill was all broken *at* the front.






> Her husband came to see *what had caused* the noise and I was so very frightened of what he could say.







> They were very happy I was unharmed, HB's husband said he could fix *up* the damage but I was very frightened of what Hairball would say and I felt so very badly.







> Her husband had to go bring her home and I started crying again when she saw *all* the damage I had done.







> I learned *about* humility, *about* responsibility and *about* Americans who are kind and forgiving.







> I shall always feel badly *of* this but I have learned a great lesson.




Let me know if you have any questions on these, and thanks again for the story!

HC


----------



## Radrook (Feb 26, 2016)

I enjoyed reading the story.
It conveys a deep sincerity and innocence of character which is precious and rare.
I agree with the previous advice.

Question:

Why did you choose to name the householder "Hairball?"
It sounds like a name one would give a cat or some other pet.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 26, 2016)

Radrook said:


> Question:
> 
> Why did you choose to name the householder "Hairball?"
> It sounds like a name one would give a cat or some other pet.




Ah, you haven't met *Hairball? *


----------



## Cat (Mar 9, 2016)

Hairball is a mentor here. She brought me here, then I brought Rina, my Mamma.

It is a family thing, yes?

Ha!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Cat (Mar 10, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> That's scary, I'm glad you were okay! *Hairball*'s a very laid back hostess ...
> 
> In terms of the English used in this story, it's mostly very good. You do tend to use the word "of" in unusual places. It's a word which signifies "belonging to" or "relating to". Let's look at some places where you might have used a different word.
> 
> ...



i see my mistakes and I thank you!

Thank you all!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## loulou59loujodry (Mar 31, 2016)

I liked it.  I think you overuse the word "very".  You say--so very frightened and so very badly, very hard to be, very careful.

But once I started reading I did want to continue and see what happened.  That's a good thing!

Keep it up!  Loulou59


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 2, 2016)

I think Joyce know you well. She knows that you never meant any of it to happen, dear. 



> Hairball just looked at me and gave me a hug. She said, "Crap like this can be replaced. You can't be replaced, honey. As long as you're okay, I don't care about anything else."



See! No one likes accidents. That's for sure. Your life is far more important than the car, the garage and anything else that was broken. 
I am so glad you are all right! 
Hugs!


----------

